
Best Practices Working with Django Models in Python - japhyr
http://steelkiwi.com/blog/best-practices-working-django-models-python/
======
coady
Nice, a couple more recommendations:

* Use _update_ instead of _get_ then _save_. It's shorter, faster, and safe from race conditions.

* Use _values{_list}_ instead of objects when only a few fields are required.

Those two anti-patterns are so prevalent I created a package dedicated to
discouraging them: [https://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-model-
values](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-model-values).

